# Ringwood, Firehouse/St Florian's



## Danwood (19/8/15)

I may be a little slow off the mark here, but The Firehouse's bar, St Florian, is pretty good now.

I haven't been since they expanded and built a dedicated bar area out the back/down the side.

They've always been good for food and carried a few decent bottles, but they now have 6 (I think) taps.
S&W Jasper, Bright Blowhard, Warsteiner and a few others. They are changing regularly too, apparently.

Anyway, it's about time there was something decent in Ringwood. And, with The Public Brewery's new venue coming to Eastland in October, it's looking up around here.


----------



## Camo6 (20/8/15)

TPB's opening an outlet in Eastland? Awesome. Beats the two half decent choices on offer at Balsamic, before catching a flick.
I did my pre app next door to the Firehouse and enjoyed their coffee, pricey though it was. Didn't realise they had a decent beer offering. 
Cheers Dan, might have to make a trip into Ringwood soon. Oh, could probably pick up my honey while I'm at it!


----------



## Danwood (20/8/15)

Eastland/Public Brewery link...
http://thepublicbrewery.com.au/uncategorized/the-new-eastland-the-new-public-brewery

No, I never liked Balsamic either, Cam. I'd rather go across to Pancake Parlour. They quietly have a couple of decent bottles, MGoat etc.
Oh, and St Florian's do a gourmet snag fest (possibly smoked) with live blues music on Sundays. I'll be heading down to that the weekend after next.


----------



## MAX POWER (20/8/15)

Awesome. I was at firehouse for dinner last week. Saw the posters for St Florian's but never been.

This along with TPB is good news as I'll be moving to the area in a couple of years.


----------

